# Clamoroso Insigne: 9,5 dal Toronto. Addio a giugno



## admin (28 Dicembre 2021)

Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


Mi è venuto un infarto, pensavo subito adesso. L'ho preso al fantacalcio spendendo anche non poco  

Carriera finita, dai


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


Sicuramente.....


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


Fa benissimo ad andarci. Gioca nel Napoli, non nel Milan o nel Barcellona. 

Va a prendere il doppio di quanto gli danno ora e a vivere in una città bellissima.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset*: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2021)

la sua dimensione, giocatore scarsetto tipo giovinco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.



non ci penserei un secondo. Ha 30 anni, la sua carriera l'ha fatta. Vai a vivere in una bellissima nazione come il Canada, ti rimpieno di soldi , cosa vuoi di più?


----------



## Mika (28 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la sua dimensione, giocatore scarsetto tipo giovinco.


Hai ragione  Ma avessimo avuto i questi anni un centravanti che è andato sempre in doppia cifra come lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hai ragione  Ma avessimo avuto i questi anni un centravanti che è andato sempre in doppia cifra come lui.


bah lascia stare tra rigori punizioni e tiri da ogni posizione andare in doppia cifra è quasi automatico, manca proprio nell'aiuto alla squadra.. a me fa ribrezzo sto giocatore.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Dicembre 2021)

lo vedo male per i prossimi mondiali (se ci si va)


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


Alla fine cercano i soldi e basta.
Insigne non ha vinto nulla in carriera.
Adesso a parametro zero avrebbe potuto scegliere un bel progetto vincente, ma avrebbe probabilmente dovuto accettare un'offerta più bassa.

Invece va a chiudere la carriera in Canada a 30 anni.
Niente di sorprendente, ma resta una cosa piuttosto triste in sé.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la sua dimensione, giocatore scarsetto tipo giovinco.



non è mai stato nella categoria top players ma è comunque un buonissimo giocatore. Non lo paragoneri a Giovinco


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


Che culo i calciatori.

Questo non sa manco parlare in italiano


----------



## livestrong (28 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine cercano i soldi e basta.
> Insigne non ha vinto nulla in carriera.
> Adesso a parametro zero avrebbe potuto scegliere un bel progetto vincente, ma avrebbe probabilmente dovuto accettare un'offerta più bassa.
> 
> ...


Mah, presumo dipenda da quali siano le priorità. Evidentemente è nettamente l'offerta migliore che ha ricevuto secondo me, se qualcuno in premier o altrove gliene avesse offerti 6 (cifra a caso) secondo me sarebbe rimasto di qua


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


Secondo me ottima idea, un giocatore con le sue caratteristiche fisiche a 32 anni massimo è da buttare.
Meglio firmare l'ultimo contrattone della madonna quando ancora le sue quotazioni sono alte, abbandonare Napoli e l'Italia e vivere da nababbo in uno dei paesi più belli e funzionanti del mondo.
Poi se avrà voglia, dopo essersi intascato una cinquantina di milioni di euro piu sponsor in 5 anni in Canada, tornerà qua a svernare un paio d'anni prima di ritirarsi ed eventualmente ristabilirsi qui (ma chi glielo fa fare?)
Bravo Lollo!


----------



## Manue (28 Dicembre 2021)

quasi 50 milioni tra 5 anni...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


Saro scemo io e tifoso di un calcio che non esiste piu, ma un giocatore simbolo di una squadra e citta come Insigne dovrebbe fare di tutto per riportare lo scudetto a Napoli. Senza la Coppa D'Africa in questa stagione avevano buonissime possibilita e anche nella prossima probabilmente se la giocheranno. 
Sei gia ricco, ok, diventi ancora molto piu ricco ma cosa ci fai? Hai gia piu soldi di quanti ne puoi spendere in una vita. Ma se porti lo scudetto a Napoli, da Napoletano, diventi immortale. Se proprio vuoi svenare aspetta altri 2 anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


Fin quando questi novelli svincolati beccano questi contrattoni direi che siamo ben lontani dall'invertire la rotta.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Dicembre 2021)

Il nuovo Giovinco


----------



## Andris (28 Dicembre 2021)

*sui blog napoletani si legge addirittura 11,5 milioni a stagione più 4,5 di bonus per i goal e assist*


sinceramente fuori da Napoli, anche per la sua vita e la famiglia, nessuno lo vede.
con questi soldi però tutto diviene più facile, si "sacrifica" più facilmente...anche se i tifosi non gli perdoneranno di non far guadagnare un centesimo alla società


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> A sua dimensione, giocatore scarsetto tipo giovinco.


Ne carne ne pesce.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque fa benissimo.

Quasi 50 milioni di euro netti, a carriera quasi terminata.

Superenalotto da record


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.


Un altro mercenario che non farà guadagnare 1 centesimo al suo club di appartenenza (oltre che di tifo nel suo caso).

Sempre peggio.

Cmq se questo era il suo obbiettivo, perché non è rimasto con raiola ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Va a prendere la pensione d'oro. Si vede che nessun club di livello è arrivato nemmeno ad avvicinarsi a quella cifra.

Chissà se lo avranno avvisato che a Toronto fa moooolto freddo, e che siamo lontanissimi dalle temperature miti medie di Napoli


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine cercano i soldi e basta.
> Insigne non ha vinto nulla in carriera.
> Adesso a parametro zero avrebbe potuto scegliere un bel progetto vincente, ma avrebbe probabilmente dovuto accettare un'offerta più bassa.
> 
> ...


non è manco tanto sicuro che insigne abbia proposte da parte di progetti interessanti e vincenti


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Va a prendere la pensione d'oro. Si vede che nessun club di livello è arrivato nemmeno ad avvicinarsi a quella cifra.
> 
> Chissà se lo avranno avvisato che a Toronto fa moooolto freddo, e che siamo lontanissimi dalle temperature miti medie di Napoli



A quelle cifre andrebbe a giocare pure nell' Antartide FC

Sto analfabeta farà una vita dai 35 anni in poi che io manco se unissimo gli spicci degli utenti di tutto il forum.

Deve andare, se l' offerta è vera


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non ci penserei un secondo. Ha 30 anni, la sua carriera l'ha fatta. Vai a vivere in una bellissima nazione come il Canada, ti rimpieno di soldi , cosa vuoi di più?


Penso anche che dipenda dalla pressione ambientale di Napoli, ho appena visto un documentario su Maradona e lo spiega benissimo. 
A Napoli ( e lui precisa solo a Napoli ) i giocatori sono visti come delle divinità ed è impossibile far una vita normale anche solo andare a mangiare in un ristorante. Forse parlava di una Napoli anni 90 che ora è cambiata ma magari nel ragionamento di Insigne c'è anche la scelta di andare in un posto dove non è riconosciuto e far una vita "normale" con 50milioni in banca.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Dicembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Un altro mercenario che non farà guadagnare 1 centesimo al suo club di appartenenza (oltre che di tifo nel suo caso).
> 
> Sempre peggio.
> 
> Cmq se questo era il suo obbiettivo, perché non è rimasto con raiola ?



perchè così non deve smezzare con lui


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Dicembre 2021)

AdL gli offriva la metà 
Strozzino 
Non avrebbe mai potuto giocare in un club italiano
Non può giocare in premier 
Per il buon giocatore che é fa benissimo 
In MLS può fare la differenza: sarà idolatrato e vivrà sereno 
Ha vinto un Europeo 
Mette le basi per la seconda parte della sua vita.
Bravo Lorenzo


----------



## hakaishin (28 Dicembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Un altro mercenario che non farà guadagnare 1 centesimo al suo club di appartenenza (oltre che di tifo nel suo caso).
> 
> Sempre peggio.
> 
> Cmq se questo era il suo obbiettivo, perché non è rimasto con raiola ?


Però fino ad un certo punto dai. Vero è che i giocatori sono ormai solo mercenari senza dignità che per soldi si venderebbero la madre, ma le società di calcio manco scherzano. Poi parliamo di uno come de laurentiis, uno schifo insomma.
Insigne avrebbe potuto rinnovare ma il cocainomane lo avrebbe venduto facilmente? Avrebbe agevolato la sua cessione? Non credo proprio. Ad oggi un insigne 30enne, giocatore normale senza infamia e senza lode te lo pagano 20/25 milioni al massimo..delamentis avrebbe chiesto almeno 40 si sa


----------



## Garrincha (28 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine cercano i soldi e basta.
> Insigne non ha vinto nulla in carriera.
> Adesso a parametro zero avrebbe potuto scegliere un bel progetto vincente, ma avrebbe probabilmente dovuto accettare un'offerta più bassa.
> 
> ...


Non lo so, di progetti vincenti ve ne sono pochi, poteva scegliere l'Inter a sei milioni ma forse non si è sentito di rimanere in serie A, andare all'Arsenal Tottenham, Everton, ecc.. A cinque milioni non gli dava garanzie di vincere trofei prestigiosi ma aveva la certezza di guadagnare la metà. 

Insigne se firma ha scelto i soldi ma non credo che li abbia barattati per campionati o Champions


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Giovinco


In tutti i sensi


----------



## Mauricio (28 Dicembre 2021)

Ancora leggo di “mercenario”, “cosa se ne fa di tutti quei soldi” e via andare. Chi non lo ha ancora capito, al giorno d’oggi i calciatori sono dei normali dipendenti, e cercano di massimizzare i guadagni, come facciamo tutti noi “poveracci”. Questo significa lasciare la squadra per cui si dice di tifare a 0? Problemi del Napoli, non suoi. Poco etico ma permesso.
E ragazzi, 50 milioni non sono una cifra astronomica: se uno volesse li può spendere in mezza giornata o meno. Lo yacht di Ibra comprato nel 2021 costa 20 milioni. Villa Certosa ha un valore stimato di 260 milioni, manco se ne potrebbe permettere un quinto. Sarà brutto da dire, ma bisogna smettere di ragionare da “poveri”, ovvero che passando da 3 mila euro (cifra a caso) ad un milione al mese, non si saprebbe come spenderli. Queste persone hanno uno stile di vita completamente diverso, e come vi ho mostrato con 2 esempi veloci, Insigne avrebbe certamente i soldi per la pizza, ma non sarebbe un ultra ricco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non lo so, di progetti vincenti ve ne sono pochi, poteva scegliere l'Inter a sei milioni ma forse non si è sentito di rimanere in serie A, andare all'Arsenal Tottenham, Everton, ecc.. A cinque milioni non gli dava garanzie di vincere trofei prestigiosi ma aveva la certezza di guadagnare la metà.
> 
> Insigne se firma ha scelto i soldi ma non credo che li abbia barattati per campionati o Champions


ma figurati se marotta cerca un tappo di 20 kg oltretutto scarso e sempre rotto per la sua squadra. 
lui che prende solo carri armati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Probabilmente un contratto del genere l'avrebbe trovato anche a 32-33 anni.

Ora ha 30 anni e poteva fare altre 2 stagioni in europa,anche con squadre di media-alta classifica,giocarsi la champions e guadagnare comunque tanti soldoni.
Mah,si vede che anche lui si è accorto del vistoso calo e vuole andare a svernare alla svelta.


----------



## Maravich49 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Io ci andrei al volo


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.



Fa bene ad andare. Città interessante, campionato ridicolo e riceverà tanti soldi.

Inoltre avrà anche l'opportunità di imparare una nuova lingua, l'italiano.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Penso anche che dipenda dalla pressione ambientale di Napoli, ho appena visto un documentario su Maradona e lo spiega benissimo.
> A Napoli ( e lui precisa solo a Napoli ) i giocatori sono visti come delle divinità ed è impossibile far una vita normale anche solo andare a mangiare in un ristorante. Forse parlava di una Napoli anni 90 che ora è cambiata ma magari nel ragionamento di Insigne c'è anche la scelta di andare in un posto dove non è riconosciuto e far una vita "normale" *con 50milioni in banca.


Se cancelli tutto quello in grassetto, il motivo è proprio quello che dici tu


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se cancelli tutto quello in grassetto, il motivo è proprio quello che dici tu


----------



## Djici (28 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Saro scemo io e tifoso di un calcio che non esiste piu, ma un giocatore simbolo di una squadra e citta come Insigne dovrebbe fare di tutto per riportare lo scudetto a Napoli. Senza la Coppa D'Africa in questa stagione avevano buonissime possibilita e anche nella prossima probabilmente se la giocheranno.
> Sei gia ricco, ok, diventi ancora molto piu ricco ma cosa ci fai? Hai gia piu soldi di quanti ne puoi spendere in una vita. Ma se porti lo scudetto a Napoli, da Napoletano, diventi immortale. Se proprio vuoi svenare aspetta altri 2 anni.


Concordo. Ormai quando sei diventato ricco il prossimo step è provare a diventare importale. Cosa per pochi. Anzi pochissimi.
Inoltre avrebbe avuto maggiore probabilità di avere una seconda vita nel calcio a Napoli.


----------



## eldero (28 Dicembre 2021)

Concordo pienamente. Anche perché nelle top europee non avrebbe mai potuto giocare e anche in Italia ormai era al limite


----------



## Simo98 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Va a prendere la pensione d'oro. Si vede che nessun club di livello è arrivato nemmeno ad avvicinarsi a quella cifra.
> 
> Chissà se lo avranno avvisato che a Toronto fa moooolto freddo, e che siamo lontanissimi dalle temperature miti medie di Napoli


Da persona che odia il freddo ti posso assicurare che ci andrei anche per molti meno soldi di quanti ne guadagnerà lui


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: clamoroso accordo tra Insigne e il Toronto. Il giocatore guadagnerà 9,5 mln di euro a stagione, per cinque anni. A giugno l'addio al Napoli a parametro zero.



Non gliene faccio una colpa, devi scegliere se guadagnare 20mln in 5 anni o se prenderne 47,5.........


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2021)

eldero ha scritto:


> Concordo pienamente. Anche perché nelle top europee non avrebbe mai potuto giocare e anche in Italia ormai era al limite



O rinnovava al ribasso a Napoli, oppure andava all'Inter per prendere un paio di mln in più a farsi dare del mercenario, oppure accetta un'offerta folle per la quale nessuno può dirgli nulla.


----------



## Andris (28 Dicembre 2021)

secondo me rischia di perdere la nazionale, come successo ad altri andati all'estero.
a parte Verratti, non ricordo giocatori tenuti sempre in considerazione giocando fuori Italia


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me rischia di perdere la nazionale, come successo ad altri andati all'estero.
> a parte Verratti, non ricordo giocatori tenuti sempre in considerazione giocando fuori Italia



Verratti gioca in Europa e gioca in un club di vertice che disputa la CL.... altra cosa è andare appunto in campionati dilettantistici....


----------



## JackSheva7 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Prende più soldi, sta in una bella città e vincerà anche più trofei, come biasimarlo.


----------



## marcus1577 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Per me è un bidet
Il suso nostrano sulla sinistra..
Solo in canada continuano a pagare giovinco...


----------

